# Highlights from Beethoven's piano sonatas



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

What would be your picks for best movements from Beethoven's 32? It could be entire sonatas too, or even small passages that you like best? And what is the best slow movement? The most enjoyable finale?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Best slow movement is Op. 13, Sonata Pathétique. (I'm trying to remember them by Op. # to appease the snobs in the world, though I'm not sure why.)

Then for me the most sublime movement may be the third movement finale of the Sonata, Op. 110 (Sonata No. 31). The fugues are so complex and the movement overall so heavily laden with feeling it is something beyond human. I don't listen to it very often. It's too intense.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Final movement fugue from the Hammerklavier, an absolutely astonishing whirlwind of composing virtuosity.
Final movement of the 32nd sonata. Beethoven reaches a world we can only dream about.


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Final movement fugue from the Hammerklavier, an absolutely astonishing whirlwind of composing virtuosity.
> Final movement of the 32nd sonata. Beethoven reaches a world we can only dream about.


You scooped me on this one! But I will add the finale of Piano Sonata No. 21, with its deceptively calm opening erupting into a joyous pianistic firestorm.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whistler Fred said:


> You scooped me on this one! But I will add the finale of Piano Sonata No. 21, with its deceptively calm opening erupting into a joyous pianistic firestorm.


Yes! The Waldstein is terrific from beginning to end!

There are so many great movements in the 32 sonatas, I would simply advise someone to get, say, the Annie Fischer set or any other recommended set, and be prepared to be absolutely floored as well as delighted.

One must have all 32 sonatas. Mandatory listening!!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I don't know them all. Of the ones I do know, my favourite is probably No. 26, Les Adieux.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hearing movements extracted from the sonatas must be akin to hearing random sentences from a Faulkner novel.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Ukko said:


> Hearing movements extracted from the sonatas must be akin to hearing random sentences from a Faulkner novel.


That's a bit extreme. One movement comprises a larger chunk of a sonata, and besides, people *do* talk about favorite passages from novels.

Plus, nobody ever said anything about hearing only one movement. We're just talking about favorites.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> That's a bit extreme. One movement comprises a larger chunk of a sonata, and besides, people *do* talk about favorite passages from novels.
> 
> Plus, nobody ever said anything about hearing only one movement. We're just talking about favorites.


:lol: That was funny.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This thread suggests that we might build wholly new sonatas by mixing and matching movements. For instance, favorite 1st movement plus favorite scherzo plus favorite slow movement etc. I'm gonna think about that...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Count me in!!!!


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> This thread suggests that we might build wholly new sonatas by mixing and matching movements. For instance, favorite 1st movement plus favorite scherzo plus favorite slow movement etc. I'm gonna think about that...


Yeah, if not a sonata, then a playlist.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2 "Tempest"

All movements


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I have long enjoyed Beethoven's complete set of 32, though my areas of interest have changed over the years--and will probably change again. In the beginning, I was fascinated by the most difficult and "profound" works, like the Appassionata, Tempest, Les Adieux, Hammerklavier, and the final 3. As time goes on, though, I find myself more often returning to the less exalted and "happier" gems, like 18, 24, 27, and even the rather slight 19 and 20. Beethoven never stops being a genius, even when he's not making such a show of it. 

Incidentally, I find these sonatas sit more easily alongside the sonatas of Mozart, Weber, Field, and (now, as a result of the influence of "Current Listening") comparatively seldom heard Classical/Romantic composers when I make playlists. 

My single favorite sonata, though, is 31.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Hammerklavier (the entire sonata) and Waldstein (the entire sonata). 1st movement of Waldstein is probably my favourite of all movements in all Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> < snip from top>
> 
> My single favorite sonata, though, is 31.


Seriously, that sonata is my personal ultimate steward of calmness when I've got the blues about something that seemingly won't go away. I'll get the score out, and play the sonata. Then I'm all better, again.

Music is as music does , I'm sure of it.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Rhythm said:


> Seriously, that sonata is my personal ultimate steward of calmness when I've got the blues about something that seemingly won't go away. I'll get the score out, and play the sonata. Then I'm all better, again.
> 
> Music is as music does , I'm sure of it.


Wow, you are really blessed to be able to play that. What a wonderful gift.

- Bill


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Glenn Gould or Richter playing the Tempest.
Serkin or Kempff the Walstein.
Richter for the Appassionata.
Serkin or Solomon for the Hammerklavier
Serkin or Kempff or Pollini for 30-32
But they really are a great set.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Rhythm said:


> Seriously, that sonata is my personal ultimate steward of calmness when I've got the blues about something that seemingly won't go away. I'll get the score out, and play the sonata. Then I'm all better, again.
> 
> Music is as music does , I'm sure of it.


Yes. I play it as well. On the CD player, I'm afraid!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't pick a favorite sonata. Love too many of them too well.

Slow movements? I'll speak up for the _Largo e mesto_ from Op. 10, no. 3, a sonata that otherwise is not high on my list. An amazing, profound, completely idiosyncratic design that seems to invent its own laws and its own world as it unfolds.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

I've always been very fond of Moonlights middle movement although very few people/posts ever mention it as it presumably gets overshadowed by the outer movements. I've always preferred it over the first movement now i think of it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Many times I skip the tedious (to me) opening movement of the Moonlight Sonata and simply play the rest.

Dull stuff from Beethoven, in my opinion.


----------

